# Who will win Rookie of the Year? A POLL! Vote!



## robyg (Jul 15, 2002)

Everybody vote! Here are yr ten choices:

1) Yao Ming

2) Jay Williams

3) Mike Dunleavy

4) Drew Gooden

5) Nikoloz Tskitishvili

6) Dajuan Wagner

7) Nene Hilario

8) Chris Wilcox

9) Caron Butler

10) Other (don't forget that this Emmanuel Ginobili guy will be a rookie next season with the Spurs, I forgot to add him as a choice, sorry)


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i think its between butler and williams. both will get significant minutes and both are ready to contribute. butler by a hair.


----------



## Cavsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

dajuan will take home the trophy cause the cavs will make the team revolve around juanny


----------



## robyg (Jul 15, 2002)

*Yep, I agree, it's between Butler and Williams...*

Other thoughts:

1) Yao Ming MIGHT end up being a good (or great) NBA player, but not next season, and the Rockets will be a huge disappointment, their GM will get fired;

2) Any number of players (Tskitishvili, Hilario, Wilcox, Stoudemire, Ely, Haislip, and those are just the lottery picks) will not be ready to play in the league and will therefore not get very many minutes;

3) Mike Dunleavy will wish he'd stayed in school, as the Warriors will SUCK SUCK SUCK;

4) The Grizzlies will be a lot better than anybody thinks...

Rookie of the Year voting:

1 Caron Butler
2 Jay Williams
3 Emmanuel Ginobili (will play for the Spurs starting next year)
4 Dajuan Wagner (assuming Andre Miller gets traded, which is a fair assumption, this guy will play plenty of minutes and jack up plenty of shots, and most of those shots will be terrible shots as the Cavs finish with the worst record in the East)
5 Drew Gooden (will play PLENTY of minutes for this team, because he's good enough to play and because this team doesn't have any depth)


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Butler WILL WIN ROY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

I gotta go with Ming.... If only for the sake of being different.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd say that Caron Butler and Jay Williams are the top 2 candidates. But my vote was for Williams.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Williams and Ginobili have the best chances to win the ROY.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I voted for Gooden...he is a really good player...what can I say?


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Juanny or Butler. I went for Juanny. The people voting hate assist men and love scorers. Last year Richard Jefferson got as many votes as Tinsley. If that doesn't prove my point I don't know what could.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Dunleavy will win it. I think Gooden would win it if he were starting for a team (so if he does start, I pick him)..

I think Dunleavy will end up with 14 ppg, 6 rpg, 5 apg ..


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

ok I know i am probably flying solo on this one but i am extremly FLOORED by the way the Amare Stoudimire isn't even on the list, i asure you that during the season Amare Soudimire will make a strong case to be Rookie of the year!!!!!


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I think Gooden was the most NBA ready player, but he will be playing around alot of other guys, so he probably won't get the time he needs to have much of a rookie season. I'd say its somewhere in between Caron Butler and DeJuan Wagner


----------



## Madmux (Jul 19, 2002)

*Ginobili.*

I´ve seen Ginobili and he is better than all this young guys. He will be a starter for the Spurs.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Butler could be a stud! I look for big things from him even in his first year.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Jay Williams- He's the most NBA ready out of all these guys...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I settled with Williams as the ROY.

I thought Gooden for about a second, but being next to Gasol, I wouldn't expect him to be able to put up stats so amazing that he will get it. On the other hand, there's nothing stopping JWill from putting up those stats as a point guard.

Also Butler is a good choice, but the question is will Riley swallow the rookie's not playing rule he's had in past seasons?

-Tim


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Genjuro *
> I think Williams and Ginobili have the best chances to win the ROY.


Ginobili, com' on man, get serious. He won't even be starting. And he was a second round pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> Ginobili, com' on man, get serious. He won't even be starting. And he was a second round pick.


He was a second round pick at the time, but it was highly mentioned that if he was in this year's draft he would've been a lock as a first rounder. Also, you guys can throw Marko Jaric into this mix..

Because if he produces up to what people are saying and pushes the Clips up into the playoffs, he more then deserves it.

-Tim


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Where is Marko Jaric? If the Clippers do not trade for a PG Jaric should be ROY on the Clippers and if they do get Dre or BD expect Jaric to be traded to Denver and he'll be ROY there. He is the most NBA ready player and he is a natural born leader. On a slightly off-topic though it would be very cool if the Mavericks could trade for him, but they really don't have enough without giving up Nash or Nowitzki or Lafrentz +.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I gotta Defend my boys!!!

Once Amare Stoudimire realizes who he is then he will play with so much confidence and start to completly DOMINATE the game!!!! He doesn't back down from anyone as it is, and he is devvloping a perimeter game right before our eyes!!! He is the man and I can't wait to see him blossom into an NBA superstar!!!

Also Casey Jacobson is one of the purest shooters in the game!!! All though he may not win the ROY this year he will have an immediate impact on the phoenix Suns. He is a CLass act and i hope to see him in a Suns uniform for a very long time to come!!!!
Casey your the MAN!!!

I have been a suns fan ALL my life and when the Suns drafted these two players they automatically became my two FAVORITE because the come with an unlimited amount and TALENT, and CLASS!!!!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

DID YOU GET MY PM ROCKET?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> Ginobili, com' on man, get serious. He won't even be starting. And he was a second round pick.


Since he was drafted, two years ago, he has become the best player in Europe.

In the website of Manu Ginobili, there are some videos where you can see great highlights. The quality of the clips is not the best, but I think they are worthy.

This ones are the best:
- Under the legs of his deffender and finishes dunking
- Plays with Smodis and dunks
- From the baseline and dunks again
- Finishing an alley oop
- Unbelieveble
- Several plays from the Italian Cup final; good quality










¡Qué grande eres Manu!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I heard that the best player in Europe was Gregor F ucka...


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Fu cka, pronounced Footchka WAS the best in Europe 3 years ago, now arguable it's Dejean Bodiroga, but I saw Manu and Jaric would be the best Europeans in the NBA right now if all of the European players were in the NBA......Manu has everything but D and Jaric is the complete player.


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

Yao Ming - Needs time to develop and get used to the NBA style of play.

Jay Williams - Starter should make impact early on.

Mike Dunleavy - Another starter who can produce numbers on a crap team.

Drew Gooden - Sitting behind Gasol & Battier.

Dajuan Wagner - Good chance to be ROY.

Chris Wilcox - Where's he going to get his minutes?

Caron Butler - Has a chance, but is stuck behind veterens: Zo, Strickland, Grant ... team coached by Rily who doesn't favor rookies much.

Emmanuel Ginobili - He's got the skills.

Williams, Dunleavy, & Wagner all have chances to put up big numbers since they're all going to see a lot of minutes, and their teams are relying on them to score.

Dickau is my choice as a dark horse.


----------



## aznballah88 (Jul 26, 2002)

Yao ming only cuz i'm asian :laugh: but seriously i think hes gonna do good especially on the team hes on the rockets :sour: o well their team migh turn around with ming on the roster


----------



## JBH (Jul 22, 2002)

I think the best are Gasol and Nowitzki. Didn't you saw the european championships in Turkey last year?


----------



## JBH (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sorry, the last is posted wrong...*

nm


----------



## sabby187 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Ginobili.*



> Originally posted by *Madmux *
> I´ve seen Ginobili and he is better than all this young guys. He will be a starter for the Spurs.


I don't understand where all this bull-ish is coming from. Ginobili starting for San Antonio???? Will he start over Parker, or Bruce Bowen? The only way he starts is if Bowen is traded to another team, because he is the defensive glue that stops the likes of Kobe. Ginobili doesn't know what defense is, just like all Europeans, so he will not start.

Who is the last rookie to join a very good team, get significant PT, and win Rookie of the Year? The Rookie of the Year will come from a lottery team

*My vote goes to Dejaun Wagner. He will score a lot, plays for a piss-poor team, and will get significant PT.
* I would say Butler, but Riley won't let him show his full potential as a RC. Grow some balls Riley, and let the kid play 40 minutes a night...your team will be better


----------



## darius21 (Jul 26, 2002)

jay williams because he will hone his passing skills with the best front court in the league for the future but until then hell be shooting threes and driving past everyone.
21pg 6ast 3rb 1.5stl 2 to 1 turnover ratio(needs work)


----------



## TheBigEasy (Jun 17, 2002)

*My top five*

1. Emmaneul Ginobili
2. Marko Jaric
3. Jason Williams
4. Drew Gooden
5. Dajuan Wagner

And that's not because I am a Euro, like a lot of Americans like to call everybody from Europe, but I think that those two guys are more seasoned en Ginobili was already one of the top-perfomers in Europe.

I think that Giricek will also make a nice impact. And I hope Yao Ming will be produce, cuz he doesn't deserve the next Shawn Bradley-tag!

mzzls,

The Big Easy


----------



## TheBigEasy (Jun 17, 2002)

Sabby, you live in Texas right? Can you tell me when you've ever see a European game? As a lot of Americans told me, is that European bball isn't shown on tv a lot.

And you're misinformed on the Spurs situation. He has to follow Smith up and not Bowen. Bowen will be the starting SF and not the starting SG. I think that halfway the season Ginobili will start over Smith. And Smith will be the scoring punch of the bench, of course not if he plays as poor as he did this year, cuz what was he terrible it looked like he played without confidence!

mzzls,

The Big Easy


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

If the Cavs can deal Andre Miller away. I would take DeJuan Wagner in a flash for Rookie of the Year. He is a pure scorer. He is ultra-quick and is very strong. I see him putting up at least Andre's scoring numbers but not his assist numbers.


----------



## ViNSaNiTy1127 (Jul 23, 2002)

y0..i gotta go to with *Caron Butler* . he did so much on that uconn team last year, it was amazing. if not him, i'd have to go with the dukies: *jay williams* and *mike dunleavy jr.*. dunleavy will start next year and has the size to do what he wants at his position. i see him gettin 15ppg, 6rpg, 5apgthis upcoming season. but all in all..i want caron butler to win cause he went SOOO god damn low...he's going to be out there with his personal vendetta to show teams that they'll regret they didn't pick him earlier. This year's draft has the best set of rookies in a LONG while..... i see A LOT of players being superstars in the near future:
1. Caron Butler
2. Jay Williams
3. Dejuan Wagner
4. Yao Ming
5. Mike Dunleavy Jr.
6. Juan Dixon (yeah, THAT'S right..eat it all you haters out there..TERPS 4 LIFE)
7. Chris Wilcox
8. Drew Gooden
9. Nikoloz Tskitishvili!!!!!!!!!
10. Amare Stoudamire
11. Kareem Rush
12. Qyntel Woods
13. Melvin Ely
14. Tayshun Prince
15. Chris Jefferies (why did he GO SO LATE!??!)

i went with *caron butler* ever since draft night..and i'm gonna stick with him as my choice even though pat riley dislikes playing rookies...*at all.*


BUt, i wouldn't be surprised to see *Yao Ming* be the best player in the league if he's all he's cracked up to be. dude's 7'6" and all these haters can say is that he's too big to do anything..? he'll be good..and if so..possibly rookie of the year!!

one.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

J-Williams---The Bulls are a perfect team for him because they are young, athletic, and are waiting to explode. He is my pick for ROY.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I gotta go with Jay Williams, too. If it matters, I'd say Caron Butler will come in second.


----------

